# Narcissistic



## Ian Moore

My very short orchestral piece, a bit wild and rhythmic.

Narcissistic

It will open on another webpage. Please make comments as you see fit.


----------



## Ian Moore

Comments please if you want to.


----------



## Triplets

I thought this thread was going to be about Trump.
I had trouble opening this


----------



## Vasks

To listen, it required me to sign up for Spotify. I say "No thanks" to signing up for websites I will not be returning to.


----------



## Ian Moore

Vasks said:


> To listen, it required me to sign up for Spotify. I say "No thanks" to signing up for websites I will not be returning to.


You should be able to listen to it without signing up. The player should open up on a webpage and play freely. Otherwise there isn't a point to 'spotify'. When you got to the webpage and clicked play what happened?


----------



## Ian Moore

Could be easily dedicated to Trump! Some people are reporting trouble open the player from a webpage. It might be that I have 'spotify' and that when I open it plays without trouble. I will provide some more links.


----------



## Pugg

Ian Moore said:


> You should be able to listen to it without signing up. The player should open up on a webpage and play freely. Otherwise there isn't a point to 'spotify'. When you got to the webpage and clicked play what happened?


As said, you can't , just tried it .


----------



## Ian Moore

For those who are struggling with the spotify link, here are a few others that may be easier. The links I provide should be free and easy to access - definitely no 'sign ups'.

Googleplay link

Narcissistic on Deezer


----------



## Ian Moore

It's frustrating for me because it's kind of the reason why I joined these groups. There is supposed to be free access to the music. Try the links above. If that doesn't work I will come up with another solution.


----------



## Torkelburger

I like what I heard. Who's the orchestra and conductor?


----------



## Nate Miller

Ian, you might want to try SoundCloud. I use that to post links to tracs I record.

What I heard on the google play link had a drum set and a singer, so I think I just got some random free google radio.

You are right that because you created an account, you can hear your clips. I don't want to create any accounts, ever free ones, but if you host your clips on SoundCloud, you can post a direct link to your clip

give it a try


----------



## Ian Moore

Torkelburger said:


> I like what I heard. Who's the orchestra and conductor?


Brno Orchestra(a Czech Philharmonic) conducted by Mikel Toms.


----------



## Ian Moore

Nate Miller said:


> Ian, you might want to try SoundCloud. I use that to post links to tracs I record.
> 
> What I heard on the google play link had a drum set and a singer, so I think I just got some random free google radio.
> 
> You are right that because you created an account, you can hear your clips. I don't want to create any accounts, ever free ones, but if you host your clips on SoundCloud, you can post a direct link to your clip
> 
> give it a try


It's a good suggestion but unfortunately I have to stick with who I have. I can't understand why it seems to work with some people and not others.

It sounds like some people are getting a snippet of it rather than the whole thing. On the whole there are too many streaming companies and people get fed up of having to sign up just to listen to a piece of music.


----------



## Nate Miller

oh well...its probably different in different countries, too. I remember going through this before I settled on SoundCloud myself.

its definitely my loss...I wanted to hear some of this. That's pretty cool that you got an orchestra to play it. How did you bring that about?


----------



## Ian Moore

Nate Miller said:


> oh well...its probably different in different countries, too. I remember going through this before I settled on SoundCloud myself.
> 
> its definitely my loss...I wanted to hear some of this. That's pretty cool that you got an orchestra to play it. How did you bring that about?


I'm frustrated that you can't hear it. I will come up with a solution somehow. Getting an orchestra to play your stuff is really difficult. Most conductors/ music management people like crowd pleasers nothing too adventurous! It's a chicken vs egg situation- unless you have proof of your orchestral capabilities,you won't get backing. I was lucky to get the opportunity, knowing the conductor and having good friends and family.


----------



## Ian Moore

It should be free to listen to my music. Don't subscribe to anything. Here are a few more links to my piece, "Narcissistic"; I don't know if they will help anymore than the ones I have already posted:

Napster

Muzoic

iTunes Play

TheMusicToday

It all depends what you have set up on your computer.


----------



## Pugg

Now I can hear it, will be back with some comments.


----------



## Ian Moore

Pugg said:


> Now I can hear it, will be back with some comments.


Which one worked for you?


----------



## dzc4627

I can definitely identify the title in the music. Lots of biting and mocking interjections. I think I find the way the word "Narcissistic" sounds phonetically to be represented in the music more than the definition of the word.


----------



## Ian Moore

dzc4627 said:


> I can definitely identify the title in the music. Lots of biting and mocking interjections. I think I find the way the word "Narcissistic" sounds phonetically to be represented in the music more than the definition of the word.


Yes, you have hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Captainnumber36

It's definitely really awesome, it's also definitely too short imo! Why did you keep it so short? You certainly could've expanded, right?


----------



## Pugg

Captainnumber36 said:


> It's definitely really awesome, it's also definitely too short imo! Why did you keep it so short? You certainly could've expanded, right?


My question also, it stops when you want to hear more.....
( Just a question and nor being rude)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pugg said:


> My question also, it stops when you want to hear more.....
> ( Just a question and nor being rude)


Definitely hear a Schoenberg influence here.


----------



## Ian Moore

It is meant to be part of a series of pieces; some long, some short. The themes reoccur. It's not finished.


----------



## Pugg

Ian Moore said:


> It is meant to be part of a series of pieces; some long, some short. The themes reoccur. It's not finished.


Thanks, looking forward to the next piece.


----------



## Ian Moore

Thank you very much. I am writing a number of pieces of music at the same time - very time consuming.


----------



## Pugg

Ian Moore said:


> Thank you very much. I am writing a number of pieces of music at the same time - very time consuming.


Take you time, we are going nowhere .


----------

